# I can't decide on a rifle.



## Chuck (Dec 24, 2012)

Im looking for some ideas. I have some spare cash and I need to decide on a rifle. My local gun shop has...

- Kel-tec RFB. I put this on layaway immediately since I heard these a somewhat rare.
- FN p90 
- CMMG MK 47 T Mutant
- Armalite AR-10 B-series
- SLR 106 (5.56 AKM)

I see the FN as more of a PDW, the more i think about it, If there is a SHTF scenario i want to lay low and not really get into engagements far out. id rather quietly let whoever pass by at a distance and fire only if they are somewhat close. But...if i do need to fire, i have a 50 round magazine.

The MK47 Mutant: Im familiar with the AR pattern and i like the 762x39 cartridge.Not sure why but this thing caught my eye.

AR-10: My work rifle is an M110 SASS, I know it and I use it often. The other part is the fact that I can buy different uppers in different and somewht common calibers and tailor the rifle to what i need. Its ergonomically superior to my M1a Scout as far as emergency repairs and the ability to mount necessary accessories. Does anyone know what model of AR10 uses the least amount of proprietary parts? Would the DPMS G2 Recon be better in yalls opinion? 

SLR 106: reliable and chambered in a cartridge thats available almost everywhere. wont get too fussy when dirty. 

Open to any other suggestions yall may have. 1,500 bucks is what im aiming for. Thanks for yalls help!!

Chuck


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Armalite AR-10


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

get what you want and are comfortable with and gives you the ooh ahh factor.
otherwise from your list none.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I share Slippy's sentiment. Go with the AR-10


----------



## DARK1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Maybe research the Kel-tec a bit on a forum, I think they have had some feeding issues, I may be wrong. Love FN but couldn't give me a 5.7 cal. 308 is sweet but getting away from the gassers, I say this as I'm in the middle of a 308 BRO build, lol . How about a piston 308, I know their cost is more but they run so clean, you can get away with a lot. just my .02 Good luck Chuck !


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Not knowing what you already have; I'd get a basic 'sport' AR-15 (S&W or Ruger). Spend the rest on a nice handgun and ammo for both.
If you're already set and just want a big boy, go for the Armalite like Slippy said.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

AR10 will do you just fine.
The only FN I will own are the FAL and the MAG.
Would never put my life on a kel-tec.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Look into Daniel defense ddm4 v11 pro. Like shooting a 10/22!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

shotlady! where you been!?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

All of them.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

My vote is for the SLR 106- My wife and I both have one and we like them a lot. No jams, shoots 5.56, accurate for an AK and it’s a side folder. I don’t think you can go wrong with an Arsenal if the price is right.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Liberals will expect you to ask the bad men nicely to.stop tryimg to hurt you, give them a hug and a free meal and send them off for therapy to.fix their issues. Welcome to canada.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Id probably be leaning heavily towards the AR 10 given what you listed. You seem to be looking more at being in a defense situation than an assaulting one, this is a heavy hitter that can shoot out to as far as you can probably see something. Its easily scoped allowing for some pretty decent long range work and will handle everything in between although a bit over kill for some situations. It just may not be as economical to feed as the other options you listed but it will cover more ground.

With that much money to work with...,though granted I know not what you already have...I would be looking hard at an AR 15 in some form or another as a good general purpose rifle that can cover a lot of areas. Ammo is reasonably priced, widely available, its accurate out there about as far as you have business shooting, its a flexible platform that lends itself to a variety of operations and parts are available every where.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Stay away from Keltec. Never had much luck with them regardless of model. PMR 30, PLR 16, and SU -16 all were bought, test fired and quickly sold.

AR-10 like others have said. My favorite is the Ruger 762. I would suggest SIG if the Ruger doesn't fit your fancy. Also been down the DPMS path and would advise you to just you against those also. Nothing really wrong with the DPMS. You will sell it and want to move up shortly after buying it. Just a lot cheaper gun and for just a little more you could have a SIG, Ruger, or whatever. Spend the extra money up front you won't regret it.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Chuck said:


> Im looking for some ideas. I have some spare cash and I need to decide on a rifle. My local gun shop has...
> 
> - Kel-tec RFB. I put this on layaway immediately since I heard these a somewhat rare.
> - FN p90
> ...


The RFB is an interesting concept, but it hasn't ever passed Trials.
The PD90 in Semi-auto only isn't able to do what it's been designed for, and ammo cost's an arm & leg.

Not knowing what is already in your arsenal, whichever base you don't have already covered of the last 3 would make the most sense. Or even another option/style of weapon that isn't already in the gear locker.

Knights Armament,( M110 is Mil-spec) so it uses the least amount of proprietary parts. (AR10 wise)


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I've read enough about the Mutant to have my curiosity piqued, so for no other reason that one gets my vote.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, everyone. As far as what I already have, im covered on the AR 15 and AKM. I'm just looking to get something else to add to the group. I've continued to research the RFB and it's not looking good. But it seems to still be sought after for some reason. Any other suggestions yall have?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Why don't you just shoulder each of them and see which one feels "right".

Buying guns is like buying clothes. If it doesn't feel good when you try it on you'll never wear it when you get it home.

Guns are meant to be shot. Forget the reviews, buy what feels right when you shoulder and shoot it. Who wants a gun that just sits in the safe?


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

If Ya'll have the time to save up a little more $$$, the FN SCAR MK 20 Mod 0 is available in civilian (Semi-auto) form. It appears the Government is replacing the M110 with it. 
Link: MK 20 Mod 0 Sniper Support Rifle | US Special Operations | Weapons
FNH USA - Distinct Advantage :: MK 20 SSR


----------



## DARK1 (Oct 4, 2014)

M118LR said:


> If Ya'll have the time to save up a little more $$$, the FN SCAR MK 20 Mod 0 is available in civilian (Semi-auto) form. It appears the Government is replacing the M110 with it.
> Link: MK 20 Mod 0 Sniper Support Rifle | US Special Operations | Weapons
> FNH USA - Distinct Advantage :: MK 20 SSR


 Oh I'm sure you would have time to save the money, my guess is you won't get your hands on the MK 20 for another two years if ever, even being that FN paraded one around at Shot Show last year. Not to mention the tag is said to be 5 to 7K, more toward the North end, that being said I hope I'm wrong and I can get one next week, but being the fact that FN moves at a glacial pace I won't hold my breath. :icon_surprised:


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Could be sort of correct DARK1, how close are you to NE Florida. Gun Shop there called Shooters of Jacksonville. If the trip is to far, they do accept prepayment and will ship at your cost to your closest FFL.


----------



## DARK1 (Oct 4, 2014)

M118LR said:


> Could be sort of correct DARK1, how close are you to NE Florida. Gun Shop there called Shooters of Jacksonville. If the trip is to far, they do accept prepayment and will ship at your cost to your closest FFL.


 Are you saying Shooters has the MK 20 in stock to ship, or they will take my money on a pre-order that may or may not ever show ?


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

No, I'm stating that I got one and Ya'll ain't. But I have surpassed that level, so Ya'll might be second Losers, and maybe you should rethink Ya'll's philosophy, but none of Ya'll have got to that level? And Ya'll are Sporting the crushed at 300 yard weapons, living in the kill zone. Nope. I think Ya'll need those weapons. Sheeple! Dream your Dream! That is what failure is all about. But how did Ya'll reach out and touch me beyond 600 Meters? So I think you need to arm yourself with 5.56 or 7.62 x 39 mm. Because Me and Mine need to just count Ya'll as casualties! But this isn't the words that I should be speaking to Survivors. So all Ya'll should be stocking up on your 300 Meter weapons. :lol:


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

M118LR said:


> No, I'm stating that I got one and Ya'll ain't. But I have surpassed that level, so Ya'll might be second Losers, and maybe you should rethink Ya'll's philosophy, but none of Ya'll have got to that level? And Ya'll are Sporting the crushed at 300 yard weapons, living in the kill zone. Nope. I think Ya'll need those weapons. Sheeple! Dream your Dream! That is what failure is all about. But how did Ya'll reach out and touch me beyond 600 Meters? So I think you need to arm yourself with 5.56 or 7.62 x 39 mm. Because Me and Mine need to just count Ya'll as casualties! But this isn't the words that I should be speaking to Survivors. So all Ya'll should be stocking up on your 300 Meter weapons. :lol:


M118blabla. You should have been a motivational speaker.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ever consider that in many areas you'll rarely see a 300 meter shot? The range may exist occasionally but for most areas 150-200 yd sightline will be the max in the Eastern half of the US. 

Instead a prepared person who knows the area and is faster shooting "from the hip" will win the contest.

Or are you just one of those guys who have "wet dreams" about shooting people... sad life that must be.... poor green blob...


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Perhaps we'll see you on the news someday helping Hillary take our guns after she uses your sniping rampage to promote banning guns. 
I do hope you're not as crazy as you sound.

Long range target shooting is a precise skill worth pursuing but you sound more like a sniper looking to shoot people instead of targets.

Personally I can't see shooting at another American 600 yards away as justifiable in any circumstances. At that range they are not endangering you or your property, heck, at that range they probably don't even know your property exists.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

If you can see shooting another American 50 or 100 yards away, the only difference is the skill set required to shoot 600 or even 1000 yards FoolAml.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Buy a 20mm.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

M118LR said:


> If you can see shooting another American 50 or 100 yards away, the only difference is the skill set required to shoot 600 or even 1000 yards FoolAml.


No. The difference is whether you're protecting yourself and your property or...
instead you are just sniping at people 600 yards away who pose no threat to your property because you have a screw loose in your head.

Please don't give Obama and Hilary another reason to ban our defensive weapons.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, I've handled all of them. I understand the whole feel thing to a certain extent. I could have the best feeling firearm in the world, but if it doesn't function properly, it's useless. It seems unwise to dismiss the reviews/observations of others personal experience. It seems this has been pulled in some other direction due to M118LRs rant about something. So let's get back on track shall we? Does anyone have input based on personal experience on a decently priced 500 meter rifle? Heck, or even if there's a new pistol that's the bees knees, let me know. I'm open to anything and just putting the feelers out there. Thanks again!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

So have you decided Chuck?


----------



## Chuck (Dec 24, 2012)

No I haven't slippy, I like to do way too much research on each firearm before I purchase. The Armalite AR10 b-series for example, it takes proprietary magazines, that's a no-go for me. Especially at the price they are going for. I think I'll cruise bass pro, cabelas, and some more local gun shops to see what's out there. Heck, I might build something. It seems to be a cheaper route and I get exactly what I want the first time around.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good luck.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

The Higher Quality AR Style of 7.62 x 51 mm Rifles all will cost more than the 1.5 K $ you are looking to spend Chuck. DPMS is pretty compatible with the Government Standard Knight's Armament M110 which is the Mil-Spec basic rifle for an AR Style. Some of the lower end M1A's will cost a little over the 1.5K $ mark also. Many of the LEO Remington Bolt actions will cost about $6-700, and they easily can handle 500 Meters if all you want is the capability.
Here is a link to a sub 1.5K $ DPMS TAC20: TAC20
Is this more like the Mil-Standard?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy be liking this DPMS!
Nato Repr


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

M118LR said:


> If you can see shooting another American 50 or 100 yards away, the only difference is the skill set required to shoot 600 or even 1000 yards FoolAml.


I for one, can see shooting anyone who is a threat to my and mine's safety, how do you tell who is an American even at fifty yards? 
The nationality identification is irrelevant on the battlefield and is at the same level as the opfor's political stance.
Where I live you are hard pressed to find over a 300 yard clear field of fire, every where there is an abundance of trees and brush.
I have studied the topology of this area for the very reason we are having this discussion, 
Where there are farms with open fields, you can go around them, and generally undetected, tree lines normally mark the farm boundaries or stone walls.
This is a location where the AR and AK are at home, field wise, with the Comblock round better at bucking the ever present brush.
Yes I have the skillsets for long range shooting, I also taught them.
Age being a factor now I can still do 800 consistently, out to 1,200 when the body works right..
And I do have the long range weapons to do the job far past what I am capable of today.
About those ranges, no one in their right mind in a SHTF situation is going to engage anyone anywhere past 100 yds. 
The ideal is avoidance, not combat, you would only fight if no other option, and surrender is NOT an option!
At what range does one become a threat, and what is their action to cause that threat? 
People at 300 or 900 yards moving in a non confrontation direction would not be a threat, 
there would be no logic to engage unless the firepower was there to take all out before they could react.
If they are headed directly toward you move from your location to avoid, or set up an ambush to eliminate the problem.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Chuck requested that we get back on topic, if Ya'll want to keep doing snippets on the use of "Sniper Over-watch" Just fire up a thread on the appropriate section of the forum and We can discus away.

Slippy, that DPMS NATO REPR made me email the folks at DPMS. Notice that the description states 20 inch H-BAR, but the spec chart still state 18 inch H-BAR. Nato Repr


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Perhaps I misunderstood. If you already have and use the M110 SASS, what are you looking for?. 

Edit: Never mind. I see why and where you use the weapons system mentioned. I must be the only former door kicker here...what with all you long range specialists 

To your question, I believe you mentioned the best course of action already. Build it yourself or have something built for you.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Chuck I am going to throw the Ruger new Precision Rifle into the mix. Interactive links.

Ruger Precision Rifle?
Ruger Precision Rifle?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Chuck I am going to throw the Ruger new Precision Rifle into the mix. Interactive links.
> 
> Ruger Precision Rifle?
> Ruger Precision Rifle?


Slippy be liking that one too.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I believe the Ruger has a 1300 MSRP and claims 1 MOA. Yes its a Ruger with 1 MOA. Curious on any thoughts on this new Ruger. Chuck, if this post is not conducive to your original post, say so and I will have Slippy's Attorney move it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I really like the Kel Tec RFB. I just can't wrap my wallet around a carbine length .308. I bought the Century C-308 and 100 magazines from Firearm, Sporting Goods, Military Surplus Online Store in Waldorf MD - Keepshooting® I would let you know how it runs but I'm too busy going bonkers with it!

Just checked on the G3 magazines.......All gone, Thanks Hillary!


----------



## Chuck (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, I didn't get the rifle. Got myself a leupold mark 4 lr/t 3.5-10x40 m2 tmr instead. Thanks for all the information and input!! I think my next purchase will be an AR10 build.....or something.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

A sig 716 is similar to a demo hammer. 25 round magazines of 180 grain core locked rounds. Make .223 and 7.62 x 39 look like a daisy red rider


----------

